# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Historia e KOASH gjer në vitin 1944

## Albo

*DHIMITËR BEDULI * 








*KISHA ORTHODHOKSE AUTOQEFALE E SHQIPËRISE

GJER NË VITIN 1944* 











BOTIMI I

KISHËS ORTHODHOKSE AUTOQEFALE TË SHQIPËRISË
Tiranë 1992

----------


## Albo

Pas mbarimit të luftës europiane të 1914-1918-tës, e cila solli mjaft ndryshime jo vetëm politike por edhe kishëtare në kartën gjeografike të Ballkanit, Kisha Orthodhokse Shqiptare, e frymëzuar prej parimit: kishë e lirë në shtet të lirë, shpalli në Kongresin Orthodhoks të Beratit - 12 Shtator 1922 - pavarësinë e saj administrative.

Lëvizja për këtë pavarësi nis që nga shekulli i XVIII-të, në mos edhe më përpara. Por, para se të hyjmë në zhvillimin e këtyre ngjarjeve, do të hedhim një sy të shpejtë edhe brenda mundësisë që na japin burimet e pakta që kemi, mbi të kaluarën e krishtërimit dhe mbi zhvillimin historik të Kishës në vendin tonë.  


*1. Krishtërimi dhe Kisha në Shqipëri*

Krishtërimi në Shqipëri është përhapur që në shekullin e I-rë pas Krishtit. Qendra të mëdha, si Salona, Durrësi, Apolonia, Butrinti, Nikopoja, ishte e pamundur të mos tërhiqnin vëmendjen e misionarëve të parë të doktrinës së re. Apostol Pavli, ndër udhëtimet e tij misionare, përmend se ka ardhur, i shoqëruar natyrisht edhe prej bashkëpunëtorësh të tjerë, gjer në Iliri(1), se ka kaluar nga Apolonia(2) dhe se ka shkuar një dimër në Nikopojë(3). Në një dorëshkrim të vjetër që gjendet në Bibliotekën e Kishës së Jerusalemit(4) përmendet si Episkop i parë i komunitetit të Durrësit Shën-Qesar-i, një nga shtatëdhjetë nxënësit e Krishtit, të cilin më vonë e gjejmë dhe si Episkop të Koronës(5), pasi natyrisht do të ketë vendosur në Durrës si pasardhës të tij Shën-Astin, i cili në kohën e ndjekjes së shpallur kundër të krishterëve nga perandori Train (98-117, u mbërthye në kryq prej qeveritarit të atëhershëm të Durrësit Agrikol(6).

Prej qendrave pastaj të lartpërmendura, feja e re u përhap dalngadalë, me gjithë ndjekjet që ishin shpallur prej perandorëve të Romës kundër asaj, edhe në brendësi të vendit duke u formuar kështu në çdo qytet me rëndësi komunitete të mirëorganizuara. Këta komunitete, pas marrjes fund sidomos të ndjekjeve dhe pas shpalljes së krishtërimit si fe e lirë prej Kostandinit të Madh, ilir nga fisi, muarnë një hov të madh duke u bërë qendra episkopatash dhe vatra të vërteta për përhapjen e krishtërimit dhe nëpër qarqet ku po thuaj gjer pas shekullit te VI-të gjenden gjurma paganizmi. Pas sistemit administrativ të atëhershëm episkopatat e një krahine ose nënprefekture, vareshin nga Episkopi i qendrës së nënprefekturës, i cili mbante titullin Mitropolit. Nga shekulli VI-të episkopatat tona i gjejmë të radhitura në mënyrën që pason(7).

a) Episkopatat e Dioklisë, e Lissus-it, e Dekaterës dhe e Drivastit nën Mitropolin e Shkodrës.
b) Episkopatat e Skambës, e Bulidës, e Avlonës, e Amantisë, e Lihnidhojt dhe e Listrës nën Mitropolin e Durrësit.
c) Episkopata e Ulpianëvet nën Mitropolin e Shkupit.
ç) Episkopatat e Eurisë, e Dodonës, e Fotiqisë, e Anhismojt, e Finiqit dhe e Adrianupojës nën Mitropolinë e Nikopojës.

Këto mitropolira, pranë të cilave, pas rregullave të Kishës mblidheshin herë pas here episkopët që ishin nën to në këshillë ose sinodh nën kryesinë e Mitropolitit për të diskutuar çështje të ndryshme të grigjës së tyre, vareshin nga Mitropoliti i kryeqendrësë Ilirisë, që në fillim ka qenë Sirmiumi dhe, më vonë, pas prishjes së këtij prej Hunëve, u bë Selaniku. Mitropoliti i Selanikut Eksarh ose Kryepiskop, dhe varej nga Kisha e Romës, sepse, siç dihet, meqë Iliria Lindore ishte nën administratën e pjesës perëndimore të perandorisë romane, edhe Kisha e jonë u gjend pa vendim të ndonjë Sinodhi Ekumenik nën mbikqyrjen e lartë të Kishës së Romës(8).

Por edhe kur Iliria Lindore më 379 u bashkua politikisht me Konstandinopojën, gjendja kishëtare mbeti siç ka qenë, gjer po thuaj nga mesi i shekullit të VII-të(9) kur perandori i Bizantit Leon Isauri III me anë të një dekreti (viti 732) i hoqi çdo të drejtë përzierje Episkopit të Romës mbi Kishat e Ilirisë, duke ia bashkuar këto Kishës së Kostandinopojës, e cila, me atë rast, syprimoi Eksarhatin e Selanikut dhe i lidhi të gjitha mitropolitë me qendrën. Qysh prej atij viti Kishave jonë hyn nën juridiksionin e Kishës Kostandinopojës me të cilën e lidhte jo vetëm natyra, por edhe zakonet e njishme të ritit.

Natyrisht, Kisha e Romës u përpoq shpesh herë t'i rifitoj të drejtat që ka patur mbi Kishat e Ilirisë, por nuk ia arriti qëllimit. Papa Adriani i parë (772-795) p.sh. kur u thirr të marrë pjesë në Sinodhin VII Ekumenik i kërkoi patrikut të Kostandinopojës Tarasit që t'i kthehej përsëri Iliria, po kërkesa e tij s'u mor parasysh. Më me këmbëngulje e përsëriti këtë kërkesë Nikolla i I-rë (858-867) te patriku Foti I (857-867, 877-886), i cili duke iu përgjigjur papës i theksoi që: "ishte zakon i vjetër që të drejtat kishëtare dhe sidomos ato të enorive të ndryshoheshin pas atyre politike e administrative"(10). Meqë pra krahinat e Ilirisë ishin të bashkuara politikisht me Kostandinopojën, lypsej që edhe kishëtarisht të vareshin që andej. Sinodhi i madh që u mblodh në kohë të Fotit (879-880) ia njohu një herë e përgjithmonë të drejtën Kishës së Kostandinopojës mbi Kishat e Ilirisë, të cilat pak më vonë (884) u regjistruan dhe në kodikum e «Basilikavet». Po Kisha e Romës nuk u ul. E ndihmuar sidomos prej Normanëve, Anjovinëvet the Venedikasved që njëri pas tjetrit pushtuan vendin tonë dhe nga dobësimi i influencës Bizantine në këto anë, mundi disa herë të shtyjë nën influencën e saj ca pjesë të kishës por jo përgjithmonë. Vetëm në Shqipërinë e veriut mundi ajo të zëre vend me anë të Mitropolis së Raguzës dhe të Tivarit si edhe me ndihmën e urdhrave monahale të Benediktinëve, të Domenikanëve dhe të Françeskanëve(11).

Ndërkaq na del në shesh Kryepiskopata e Ohrisë. Pasi Bullgarët me përpjekjet e Kishës së Kostandinopojës pranuan krishtërimin dhe u vendosën në viset këtej malit Ballkan dhe sidomos pas transferimit të kryeqytetit të tyre në Ohri, ky qytet u bë qendër e Kishës Bullgare dhe Kryepiskopi i tij mori titullin «i gjithë Bullgarisë». Kjo Kryepiskopatë i ka ndihmuar tepër qëndrimit të Orthodhoksisë këtu(12). Kufijtë e saj s'kanë qenë të qëndrueshme, por zmadhoheshin e zvogëloheshin pas përhapjes ose tërheqjes të shtetit Bullgar. Nën juridiksionin e saj kanë qenë shumë episkopata shqiptare. Vetëm mitropolia e Durrësit(13) kish mbetur për mjaft kohë jashtë influencës së saj, por më në fund edhe kjo më 1289 u shkri, pa ditur si, nën fronin Kryepiskopal të Ohrisë.

Më 1219, në kohën e mbretit të Serbëve Stefanit II u krijua dhe Kryepiskopata e Pejës(14). Për krijimin e kësaj Kryepiskopate, e cila më 16 Prill 1346(15) u ngrit në Patrikanë, kundërshtoi me gjithë fuqinë e tij i famshmi Dhimitër Homatianoj, Kryepiskop i Ohrisë (1217-1230), po pa ndonjë përfundim. Nën këtë Kryepiskopatë u përfshinë edhe mjaft episkopata nga të Tokave të liruara(16).

Por edhe në Shqipërinë e Jugut ndodhën mjaft ndryshime. Mitropolia e vjetër e Nikopojës bashkë me disa nga Episkopatat e saj të para, për arsye të invadimeve të ndryshme, u prishën dhe në vendin e tyre dalin episkopata të reja, të lidhura këto herë me Ohrin, herë me Naupaktin dhe më në fund (1284) me Janinën(17). Në këtë gjendje e gjen Kishën Shqiptare sundimi Turk, i cili, pas vdekjes dhe të heroit kombëtar e dëshmorit të fesë Gjergj Kastriotit, u shtri pak nga pak në të gjithë vendin. Prej këtij sundimi të ri që sillte me vete edhe një doktrinë të re fetare, myslymanizëm, u detyrua një pjesë e shqiptarëve, elita mund të themi, të largohet në Greqi e në Itali për të ruajtur besën dhe traditat. Nga ata pastaj që mbetën, një pjesë e madhe qoftë për të përfituar nga privilegjet e shumta që u jipte sunduesi atyre që pranonin fenë e re, qoftë për të shpëtuar nga shtypjet dhe ndjekjet-shtypje dhe ndjekje vërtet të tmerrshme, që pësonin u kthyen në fenë e re(18).

Karakteristik është qëndrimi i krahinës së Shpatit në Jug të Elbasanit, besnikët e së cilës, për të shpëtuar nga ndjekjet u detyruan që formalisht të kthehen myslymanë duke ndërruar vetëm emrat, kurse fshehurazi mbeten të krishterë të vërtetë e të fortë, siç janë edhe sot. Rryma e fesë së re, sidomos pas shekullit XVI, nisi të përhapej me shpejtësi të madhe duke përbërë kështu një rrezik të madh për Kishën. Por, me një anë nga influenca e Rusisë mbi Turqinë e nga ana tjetër nga interesimi i Patrikanës Ekumenike e cila, duke syprimuar më 1766-67 të dy Kryepiskopatat e Pejës e të Ohrit i mori të gjitha Mitropolitë tona nën kujdesin e saj të drejtë-përdrejtë, dhe më në fund, me përpjekjet e apostolit të madh Shën-Kosmajt, i cili, duke shëtitur një pjesë të madhe të Shqipërisë së Jugut, inkurajonte kudo të krishterët duke çelur shkolla e duke predikuar (20), ky rrezik u kufizua. Pesë shekuj rrjesht atdheu ynë mbeti nën sundimin e perandorisë otomane dhe Kisha e jonë nën juridiksionin e Patrikanës Ekumenike. Në shekullin e XIX-të, popujt e Ballkanit, të influencuar nga iderat e lirisë, të drejtësisë dhe të njësisë, filluan të lëviznin për të fituar lirinë e tyre. Njëkohësisht, në gjirin e çdo populli, krahas me lëvizjet kombëtare, lindi dhe dëshira për krijimin e Kishave kombëtare. Edhe Shqipëria në këtë pikë nuk mbeti pas. Lëvizja për pavarësinë e Kishës sonë siç u theksua dhe në fillim, nis që nga shekulli XVIII, në mos edhe më përpara. Por meqë atëherë Shqipëria nuk ishte ende një shtet më vete, kusht ky i domosdoshëm për shpalljen e pavarësisë së një kishe, kjo lëvizje u shfaq në fillim nën formën e përpjekjes për përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe nëpër shërbesat e ndryshme në Kishë.  

 2. Pararendësit e pavarësisë Kishëtare
Si pararendës të përpjekjes për përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe në shërbesat fetare në Kishë, nëpërmjet aq e aq të tjerësh që ndoshta e ardhmja ka për t'i nxjerrë në dritë, mund të konsiderohen: 





_1.  Romanët, 15:19.
2.  Veprat e Apos., 17:1.
3.  Letrat e Titos, 3:12.
4.  Shih veprën: Përshkrim i shkurtër historik i Mitropolisë së shenjtë të Beratit, prej Athin Aleksudhit, Korfuz, 1868, fq 146.
5.  Akolluthia e Shën-Astit, prej Mitropolit Jakovit, fq.8.
6.  Idem,fq.23
7.  Shih: Enciklopedi e Madhe Greke "Pyrsos", vol.10, fq.659, shtylla III-të.
8.  Histori kishtare, prej A.Dh.Qiriaku, vol.I-rë, fq. 353-354, Athinë 1881.
9.  Enciklopedi e Madhe Greke "Pyrsos", vol.10, fq.659, shtylla III-të.
10. Enciklopedi e Madhe Greke «Pyrsos» vol.10-të, fq.663, shtylla e III-të.
11. Serbët dhe Shqiptarët, prej Dr. Milan Sufflay, përkthyer prej Zef Fekeçit dhe Karl Gurakuqit, Tiranë 1926, kapt. 27, fq. 150 e poshtë.
12. Idem, fq.125-126.
13. Mitropolia e Durrësit në këtë kohë ka patur këto episkopata: të Stefaniakës, të Hanubisë, të Krujës, të Elissojt, të Dioklisë, të Shkodrës, të Drivastit, të Palathëve, të Glavinicës, të Avlonës, të Lihnidhëve, të Cermenikës, të Pulheriupojes dhe të Gradicës; shih veprën e cituar të Anthim Aleksudhit, fq.145.
14. Kishat Orthodhokse të Serbisë e Rumanisë, prej Arh. Hrisostom Papadhopullit, Jerusalim 1923, fq.4-8.
15. Idem, fq.9.
16. Nën Kryepis. e Pejës kanë qënë episkopata e Jakovës, Gucisë, Plavës, Klementit, Shkodrës, Krajës, Mitrovicës, Prishtinës, Podgoricës, Tivarit dhe Mitropolitë Rashko-Prizerenit, Nishit, Shkupit etj.
17. «Kisha e Epirit», në Enciklopedinë e Madhe Greke,«Pyrsos», vol. 12, fq.342-345.
18. Historia e Kishës, prej Dh.Qirjaku, vol.II, fq.230.
19. Historia e Voskopojës së vjetër dhe së re, prej K.Skënderit, botimi i II-të, Athinë 1928, fq.64-65.
20. Shih parath. e librit Akoluthia e Shën-Kosmajt, kthyer shqip prej imzot Kristofor Kissit, Korçë 1931 - Librari Dhori Koti._

----------


## Albo

*2. Pararendësit e pavarësisë Kishëtare*

Si pararendës të përpjekjes për përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe në shërbesat fetare në Kishë, nëpërmjet aq e aq të tjerësh që ndoshta e ardhmja ka për t'i nxjerrë në dritë, mund të konsiderohen: 

*1. Ieromonahu Kost Beratasi* (rreth vitit 1800 i cili, nga një dorëshkrim i tij që gjendet në Bibliotekën Kombëtare të Tiranës(21), provohet se kish përkthyer mjaft lutje nga të kishës, të cilat natyrisht i përdorte dhe në Kishë se për ndryshe nuk arsyhetohet përkthimi i tyre.

*2. Theodhor Hazhi-Filipi* nga Elbasani (1803) ose Dhaskal Todri siç i thonin, mësues dhe predikoniës i
Kishës së Elbasanit, i cili, për të plotësuar dëshirën e bashkëqytetarëve të tij, përktheu nëpërmjet të tjerash dhe Meshën e Shën-Joan Gojartit(22) që u botua pjesërisht prej z. Lef Nosi në revistën «Kopështi Letrar» dhe për të cilin Prof. Arhimandrit Gaetano Petrotta në veprën e tij të shumë-çmuar(23) thotë se ndoshta ai me këto përkthime kish ndërmend të krijonte një Kishë Orthodhokse kombëtare që në meshë të përdorej gjuha shqipe.

*3. Naum Veqilharxhi* (1845)) nga Bredhasi i Vithkuqit, për të cilin thuhet se kish parashtruar dhe Patrikut Ekumenik nevojën e përkthimit të librave të shenjta në gjuhën shqipe dhe të përdorimit të tyre në Kishë(24).

*4. Imzot Grigor Argjirokastriti*, episkop i Eubesë (1824); njeri me kulturë të lartë theologjike, i cili redaktoi dhe botoi në gjuhën shqipe Dhjatën e Re në tre botime(25), përkthyer nga Vangjel Meksi.

*5. Kostandin Kristoforidhi* (1860-1895) nga Elbasani, i cili përktheu jo vetëm Dhjatën e Re por edhe shumë libra nga të Dhjatës së Vjetër-Të Bërët, të Dalët, Nomi i Dytë, Fjalët e Urta, Isaia - duke përpiluar dhe tekste shkollore si Katekismën dhe Historia e Shkronjës së Shëntëruar (26) të gjitha këto në të dy dialektet kryesorë të gjuhës shqipe: gegërisht e toskërisht dhe që u botuan prej Shoqërisë biblike të Britanisë së Madhe.

Këta dy të fundit sidomos, me përkthimin dhe botimin e Dhjatës së Re dhe të librave të tjera fetare që patën një qarkullim vërtet të konsiderueshëm në Shqipërinë e robëruar, bashkë dhe me *Papa Kristo Negovanin* (1875-1905) dëshmorin hero të Kishës dhe të Kombit, të cilin i mirënjohuri shkrimtar z. Sterjo Spase e karakterizon si «pararendës», frymëzonjës dhe krijonjës të Kishës së mëvonëshme Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare"(27), dhe i cili jo vetëm që përdori gjuhën shqipe në Kishë por përpiloi dhe disa vepra të vogla fetare si: Hijerore Histori, Bënjët e Shejtorëve Dërgimtarë etj. që t'u kallte Orthodhoksëve shqiptarë me anë të këndimit dashurinë për gjuhën kombëtare, i sollën kësaj përpjekje shërbime të mëdha. Atje ku veprat e tyre e në mënyrë të veçantë, atje ku Dhiata e Re arrinte, zgjonte interesin për gjuhën jo vetëm të laikëve por edhe të priftërinjëve nga të cilët disa filluan t'a përdorin këtë dhe në Kishë duke kënduar herë pas here Ungjillin ose Apostollin shqip(28).

Një shërbim të madh i solli gjithashtu çështjes kishëtare dhe *Shoqëria «Lidhja Orthodhokse»* që u formua në Korçë me 1909 nën kryesinë e të mirënjohurit atdhetar Mihal Gramenos. Kjo shoqëri, përmes gazetës së saj që botonte po me atë emër, zhvilloi një propagandë të gjerë midis klerit dhe popullit(29) për një administratë thjesht Shqiptare dhe për të drejtën e përdorimit të gjuhës amtare në kishë dhe në shkollë.


_21. Shkrimtarët Shqiptarë, botim i Ministrisë së Arsimit, pjesa e parë, fq.77.
22. Idem, fq.112-118.
23. Popolo, lingua e leteratura Albanese, 2a Tiratura, Palermo 1932, fq.73.
24. Shih Fjala e Korçës, organ kombëtar, vit. i I-rë, nr.11, konferencë e z. Kristo Kirka.
25. Shkrim. Shqiptarë, Pj. I-rë, fq.88-89.
26. Idem, fq.118, 123-24.
27. Idem, pjesa e II-të fq.226-228.
28. Famulltari i Tiranës p. sh. Papa Mihali, për çdo të dielë po thuajse e këndonte Ungjillin Shqip në Kishë.
29. Shih: Lidhja Orthodhokse, gazetë e përdyjavëshme politike, fetare dhe letrare, vit i I-rë, Nr.2.
_

----------


## Albo

*3. Lëvizja nëpër Kolonitë Shqiptare të jashtme*

Por, hovin më të madh kjo lëvizje e mori nëpër kolonitë shqiptare të jashtme ku shqiptarët gëzonin më tepër liri dhe sidomos në ato të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Këtu mund të themi se u fillua puna me sistem e me gjallëri e zell të madh. Protagonisti i vërtetë i saj qe *Fan Noli*, i cili më, 8 Mars 1908, pas dëshirës së përgjithëshme të shqiptarëve të atjeshëm u dorëzua prift në Boston prej Mitropolitit Rus të Njujorkut Imz. Platonit, pasi më përpara qe kërkuar dhe qe marrë për këtë akt pëlqimi i Sinodhit të Kishës Ruse. Më 22 të po këtij muaji që ish e diela e Orthodhoksisë, u celebrua në Knight Hall të Bostonit mesha e parë në gjuhën shqipe në mes të gëzimit dhe entuziazmit të të gjithëve dhe në pasdreken e asaj dite u themelua në Phoenix Hall Boston Massachusets Kryekisha e Shën-Gjergjit dhe u zgjodhën pleqësitë ë para kishëtare. Qysh atëherë prifti i ri iu përvesh punës. U përpoq dhe botoi në gjuhën shqipe librat kishëtare më të domosdoshëme, të përkthyera prej tij që kur ish laik(30). Vizitoi të gjitha vendet kudo ku kish shqiptarë, duke meshuar, duke predikuar dhe duke i inkurajuar në përpjekjen për të drejtat e tyre kishëtare dhe kombëtare(31). Gjatë viteve 1913-14 vizitoi dhe gjithë kolonitë shqiptare të Ballkanit, gjithashtu edhe Shqipërinë. Në Tetorin e 1918-ës u gradua prej Kryepiskopit Rus Imz. Aleksandrit në Kishën katedrale të Njujorkut Arqimandrit dhe në mbledhjen e përgjithëshme të përfaqësuesve klerikë dhe laikë të të gjitha kolonive shqiptare të Amerikës, sepse ndërkaq qenë dorëzuar dhe priftërinj të tjerë për kolonitë e ndryshme, që u mbajt më 25 deri më 28 Shkurt 1919 në Boston dhe në të cilën asistuan dhe përfaqësues të Kishave: ruse, rumune, bullgare dhe siriane, ai u zgjodh për kandidat episkop i Kishës Shqiptare(32). Më 8 Qershor të atij viti duhej të dorëzohej po prej Kryepiskopit rus Aleksandrit, por meqë nga shkaku i komunikacionit nuk mbërriti leja e duhur nga sinodhi rus, ose siç insistohej atëherë, nga shkaku i reaksionit të grekëve(33) puna mbeti përgjysmë, ndonëse gjëndja, antikanonikisht, e kurorëzoi vetë si episkop. Më 26 korrik po të atij viti në mbledhjen e dytë të të përfaqësuesve të të gjitha kolonive, u shpall solemnisht dhe pavarësia e Kishës Shqiptare në Amerikë me kryetar Fan Nolin.

Hyrja e Fan Nolit në kler dhe përkthimi e botimi i librave kishëtare në gjuhën kombëtare si dhe gojtaria e tij e ëmbël dhe penda e tij e fortë sollën me të vërtetë një kryengritje shpirtërore ndër shqiptarët orthodhoksë dhe lindi një dëshirë e madhe për Krijimin e Kishës së tyre kombëtare. Fryma e kësaj kryengritjeje i dha jetë dhe përpjekjes që bëhej në Shqipëri për të drejtat kishëtare, sa që për to filloi të bëhet fjalë deri dhe në Parlamentin Turk(34).

Por edhe kolonitë e tjera të jashtme nuk mbetën pas. Në Rusi p.sh. që prej vitit 1894 *Harallamb Kristo Koçi*, bir shqiptari prej viseve të Shqipërisë së Jugut, i cili kish mbaruar Seminarin e Odesës dhe vazhdoi Universitetin e Peterburgut, pasi vizitoi vetë Epirin, Shqipërinë dhe Maqedoninë, predikonte me anë të shtypit rus për një Shqipëri më vehte dhe për një Kishë Shqiptare me patrik shqiptar(35). Gjithashtu dhe në Rumani. Kolonia veterane e Bukureshtit, pas përpjekjesh të mëdha, mundi të sigurojë një kishë shqiptare ku të meshohej e të predikohej shqip më 1907. U ftua pikësëpari si prift *At Harallamb Calamani* nga Berati, i cili ish dërguar prej Patrikanës për në Kishën greke të Brailas dhe i cili e pranoi ftesën e Shqipëtarëve me gëzim. Iu drejtua pastaj një lutje Mitropolisë së Bukureshtit për ti vënë në dispozicion komunitetit Orthodhoks Shqiptar një kishë, lutje e cila dhe u pranua. Mitropolia i vuri në dispozicion kolonisë shqiptare një kishë antike, të bukur dhe historike, kishën e Shën-Gjergjit të vjetër, mu në zemër të Bukureshtit(36). Atje në atë kishë, At Harallamb Calamani me dorëshkrimin e Fan Nolit në dorë, celebroi meshën e parë shqip në mes të entuziazmit të të gjithë shqiptarëve dhe plotësonte më vonë gjithë nevojat spirituale të grigjës së tij.




_30. Librat e përkthyera e botuara, prej Imzot Nolit janë: (Libri i Shërbesës, 1909), Libri i të kremtëve të mëdha (1911), Lutjesorja (1914), Pesëdhjetorja (1914) dhe Triodhi i vogël (1913).
31. Pas informatave që pati mirësinë të më dërgojë me shkrim IK.M.M. At Vasil Marko.
32. Shih: Shkëndija vit. II-të, Nr.9-10, art. I-rë.
33. Popolo, lingua e leteratura Albanese, fq.313.
34. Shih: Lidhja Orthodhokse, vit.I-rë, Nr. 4-5-në shtyllën e lajmeve.
35. Bota Shqiptare, Botim i Min. Arsimit, Tiranë 1943, fq.598, «Lëvizja Kombëtare e Shqiptarëve në Rusi».
36. Gazeta Tomori, vit. i III-të, Nr.13, fq.3._

----------


## Albo

*4. Lëvizja dhe autoritetet kishëtare*

Në fillim, autoritetet kishëtare të larta të atëherëshme në Shqipërinë e robëruar, nuk i dhanë dhe aq rëndësi kësaj lëvizjeje, duke kujtuar se ajo sdo të kishte ndonjë sukses, pse ata kishin pas vetes pjesën më të madhe të klerit dhe të popullit, pjesë e cila nuk e kishte kuptuar ende, nga shkaku i rrethanave historike të atëherëshme, se mund ti falej njeriu Perëndisë fort bukur edhe në gjuhën shqipe. Mirëpo, kur panë se lëvizja dalëngadalë po me qëndrim, përparonte, me përpjekjet e të gjithë patriotëve të brendshëm e sidomos të jashtëm që vinin në Atdhe duke sjellë me vehte si thesar të çmuar librat ose kopjet e përkthimeve të At Fan Nolit edhe që kërkonin me këmbëngulje përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe në kishë, siç bënë dardharët p.sh. të cilët kur u vajti njëherë dhespoti i Kosturit atje, i kërkuan që tu jipte leje priftërinjëve të këndonin në kishë ungjillin shqip(37), filluan të marrin masa të ndryshme. (Ndaloheshin priftërinjtë t'u bënin shërbimet fetare atyre që ishin me mendime të tilla(38), sillnin çdo lloj pengese që këta të mos bënin pjesë në këshillat e ndryshme fetare si dhimogjerontë ose si epitropë, etj.). Me gjithë atë, lëvizja jo vetëm që s'u shua, por përkundrazi, e sidomos pas shpalljes dhe të vetëqeverimit të atdheut më 1912, u forcua dhe u përhap më shumë, gjersa, pas formimit, dhe të shtetit shqiptar më 1920, përfundoi në Kongresin Historik të Beratit.



_37. Lidhja Orthodhokse, vit. I-rë, Nr.4, di.31, Gusht 1909.
38. Idem, Nr.5, faqe e lajmeve._

----------


## Albo

*5. Kongresi i Beratit. Shpallja e Autoqefalisë. Përpjekje për njohjen e saj.*

Kurora e të gjithë këtyre përpjekjeve të bëra prej orthodhoksëve, si brenda në atdhe ashtu dhe jashtë ka qënë Kongresi Historik i Beratit nën kryesinë, e priftit atdhetar *St. Ik.. At Josif Qiricit* në të cilin u përfaqësuan të gjithë komunitetet orthodhokse shqiptare me delegatë të zgjedhur ligjërisht(39).

Ky Kongres më 12.6.1922 shpalli pavarësinë administrative të Kishës Orthodhokse Shqiptare me vendimin që pason:

_«Delegatët e kongresit klerik e laik me një entusiazëm në emrin e të gjithë klerit të popullit orthodhoks të Shqipërisë, duke u bazuar që Shqipëria u njoh prej të gjithë shteteve të botës si një shtet indipendent e sovran dhe mbi këtë bazë, mbas kanuneve të shenjta të Kishës Orthodhokse: në shtet indipendent, kishë indipendente etj., duke patur për shembull Kishat Autoqefale që vijojnë: Kisha e Rusisë më 1771, Kishat Orthodhokse të Austrisë më 1740, të Bukovinës më 1873, të Greqisë më 1883, të Serbisë më 1880, të Rumanisë më 1856 dhe më së fundi të Bosnjë-Herzegovinës më 1908, proklamojnë në emrin e Trinisë së Shenjtë të njëqënërshme dhe të pandarë (en onomati tis agjias, omousiu qe adhieretu Triadhos) Autoqefalinë të Kishës Orthodhokse Kombëtare të Shqipërisë, de fakto, se de jure ka qenë që prej ditës së shpalljes së indipendencës politike të shtetit shqiptar, duke mbajtur lidhje spirituale, dhogmatike e apostolike plotësisht me Mëmën Kishë të Patrikanës së shenjtë Ekumenike dhe me Patrikanat e Kishët e tjera Orthodhokse Autoqefale të botës, por administravisht indipendente» (40)._ 


Mbledhjet u bënë në shkollën qëndrore të Beratit. Kongresi votoi dhe statutin e parë të Kishës të përbërë prej 14 artikujsh(4l). Simbas këtij statuti, autoriteti më i lartë i Kishës, gjersa të formohej sinodhi episkopal, ishte Këshilla e Lartë e përbërë prej katër klerikësh, që do t'ishin zëvëndësit e përgjithshëm të qendrave mitropolitane dhe prej katër laikësh që do të zgjidheshin nga Kongresi, të gjithë këta nën kryesinë e njërit prej klerikëve (art. 3-4). Si kryetar u zgjodh *At Vasili Markoja*, një nga pjesëtarët aktiv të lëvizjes për pavarësin e Kishës në Amerikë, i dorëzuar prift më 25 Janar 1919(42) për Kishën e Shën Mitrit në Saint Louis, dhe i cili duke ardhur në Shqipëri më 1921 bashkë me një tjetër prift kombëtar *Arhimandrit Agathangjel Camçe*(43) episkop i tanishëm i Korçës.

Këtë këshillë e autorizoi Kongresi të hynte në marrëveshje me Patrikanën Ekumenike dhe, po të ishte nevoja dhe me Patrikanat e Kishat e tjera orthodhokse autoqefale, për njojtjen zyrtare të autoqefalisë së kishës sonë (art. i 5) dhe të kërkonte nga Patrikana dhe dy Episkopë për formimin e sinodhit të shenjtë (art. i 6). Si gjuhë zyrtare e Kishës, si në korrespondencë dhe në shërbesat fetare, u caktua shqipja, por gjersa të përktheheshin e të botoheshin prej sinodhit të shenjtë të gjitha librat liturgjike të nevojshme, mund të përdorej dhe greqishtja (art. 10). Pas votimit të statutit dhe të rregullimit të disa çështjeve të tjera administrative kishëtare, Kongresi u shpërnda.

Patrikana Ekumenike, e njoftuar mbi sa po ngjanin në Shqipëri dhe duke dashur të këtë dijeni të plotë të çështjes kishëtare, ngarkoi Hirësinë e tij Episkopin e Melitupojës Imzot Ierotheun të shkonte në vend dhe si t'i ekzaminonte me kujdes punët e Kishës, të bënte raportin e duhur. Hirësia e Tij si erdhi në Korçë më 27 Nëndor të atij viti dhe i pa punët së afërmi e i gjeti në rregull e në akord si me letrën ashtu dhe me frymën e kanuneve të shenjtë të Orthodhoksisë, lavdoi zellin dhe akordin e orthodhoksëve të Shqipërisë si dhe dashurinë e respektin e madh që kanë këta për fronin ekumenik dhe, duke bekuar Kishën Shqiptare(44) i dërgoi Patrikanës raportin përkatës duke e lutur njëkohësisht që të pranohej nga ana e sajë një komision i Kishës Shqiptare për t'u marrë vesh, komision i cili nën kryesinë e kryetarit të Këshillës së lartë u nis nga fundi i Marsit dhe arriti në Stamboll nga mesi i Prillit. Vërtet, Patrikana i pranoi anëtarët e komisionit, por meqë ajo parashikonte një farë dipendence të Kishës Shqiptare prej saj, gjë që ishte kundër statutit që u votua nga Kongresi i Beratit, komisioni u gjend i shtrënguar të kthehet në Shqipëri pa mbaruar punë.

Dy muaj pas kthimit të komisionit, edhe një tjetër episkop shqiptar, *Imzot Kristofor Kissi*, kryetar i tanishëm i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale erdhi vullnetarisht në Shqipëri për të ofruar shërbimet e tij çështjes së Kishës Shqiptare(45). Këta të dy Imzot Ierotheu si i Korçës dhe *Imzot Kristofori* si i Beratit, më 24 të Nëndorit 1923 dorëzuan në mënyrë solemne e kanonike *Imzot Fan Nolin*(46) i cili u emërua në mitropolin e Durrësit. Mbetej e paplotësuar tani, vetëm episkopata e Gjirokastrës. Edhe kjo do të plotësohej, po të mos kishin ngjarë trazirat politike të 1924 që detyruan Imzot Fan Nolin të largohej nga Shqipëria. Kështu çështja mbeti përsëri e varur për pesë vjet rrjesht. Tentativat e ndryshme që u bënë për këtë qëllim gjatë kësaj kohe si edhe ardhja dy herë e Imzot Krisanthit Eksarh i Patrikanës, mbetën pa ndonjë përfundim.




_37. Lidhja Orthodhokse, vit. I-rë, Nr.4, di.31, Gusht 1909.
38. Idem, Nr.5, faqe e lajmeve.
39. Të Korçës, të Bilishtit, të Pogradecit, Kolonjës, Leskovikut, Përmetit, Durrësit, Tiranës, Kavajës, Elbasanit, Shpatit, Dibrës, Shkodrës, Beratit, Vlorës, Fierit, Lushnjës, Gjirokastrës, Delvinës, Libohovës.
40. Fletore Zyrtare e vitit, I nr.49, dt.26.10.1922.
41. Idem, fq.2-3.
42. Unaza e Trashëgimit, prej M.Gramenos 1937, fq.76.
43. Idem, fq.74.
44. Fletore Zyrtare, vit.I, Nr.56, dt.10.12.1992.
45. Shih Predikimim, organ i Kishës Orthod. Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Nr.69.
46. Enciklopedi e Madhe Greke «Pyrsos», vol.23, 1.819, shtylla III._

----------


## Albo

*6. Formimi i sinodhit. Kongresi i Korçës. Njohja e Kishës*

Më 1929 Qeveria Shqiptare, e cila interesohej që kjo çështje të merrte fund sa më shpejt, duke parë se puna do vonohej, vendosi ta zgjidhë dhe pa marrëveshjen me Patrikanën Ekumenike. Ftoi dhe ngarkoi atëherë me formimin e Sinodhit të Shenjtë Episkopin Imzot Visarionin nga Elbasani. Ky, i ndihmuar dhe prej Episkopit Serb në Shkodër Imzot Viktorit, në Mars të atij viti formon Sinodhin e Shenjtë dhe në qershorin e po atij viti thirri Kongresin e dytë në Korçë, i cili me një zë votoi statutin definitiv të Kishës Orthodhokse Shqiptare.

Këtë akt të Imz. Visarionit, përveç Sinodhit të Kishës Ruse në emigracion, asnjë Patrikanë ose Kishë Autoqefale tjetër nuk e njojti zyrtarisht. Përveç kësaj, edhe një pjesë e madhe e popullit nuk kish mbetur dhe aq i kënaqur me këtë veprim të cilin e konsideronte si antikanonik. Janë bërë mjaft përpjekje për ta njohur Kishën, por pa ndonjë përfundim. Në qershorin e vitit 1936 kryetari i Kishës Imzot Visarioni paraqet dorëheqjen. Sinodhi i shenjtë, i mbledhur me këtë rast, zgjodhi si kryetar Episkopin e Korçës Imzot Kristoforin, nën kryesinë e të cilit dhe me pëlqimin e Qeverisë, në Mars të vitit 1937, u nis për në Stamboll një komision që të merrej vesh me Patrikanën për çështjen e njohjes së Kishës. Komisioni, i pritur mirë atje, e kreu me sukses misionin e tij, se nga të dy anët ekzistonte vullneti i mirë për rregullimin e kësaj çështjeje prej aq vitesh të varur. *Patrikana Ekumenike më 12 prill e njohu Autoqefalinë e Kishës sonë duke dhënë dhe Tomin përkatës(47) dhe bashkë me atë e njohën Kishën dhe te gjitha Patrikanat e Kishat e tjera Orthodhokse Autoqefale të botës.* Dhe kështu, qysh prej asaj date, për gëzim të të gjithë popullit shqiptar, hyri dhe Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare, në udhën kanonike me administratë të pavarur, por e lidhur shpirtërisht me qendrën e Orthodhoksisë së përgjithshme dhe me të gjitha Kishat a tjera Orthodhokse.


_47. Gazeta Drita, viti i I-rë, nr. 112, dt. l4.4.1937, f..1_

----------


## Albo

*7. Autoriteti dhe Administrata Kishëtare*

a) Në bazë të statutit në fuqi autoriteti më i lartë i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë është Sinodhi i Shenjt episkopal i përbërë prej Episkopvet aktivë të çdo dhioqeze dhe prej Ikonomit të Madh Mitrofor nën kryesinë e Mitropolitit të qëndrës, Kryepiskopit të gjithë Shqipërisë (art. 4-të). Sinodhi i Shenjtë zgjedh Episkopët dhe klerikët, mbikqyr veprimet e tyre, ruan paprekshmërinë e besimit, të kultit e të disiplinës kishëtare në bazë të dogmave dhe të kanuneve të shenjta, kujdeset për edukatën fetare të besimtarëve me anë të predikimeve, të revistave dhe të librave fetare etj. Sinodhi i shenjtë mblidhet zakonisht një herë në vit.

Për administrimin e pasurive kishëtare të çdo lloji dhe për rregullimin e çështjeve financiare të Kishës është krijuar në qëndër Këshilli Mikst i cili përbëhet nga anëtarët e Sinodhit të shenjtë dhe nga një anëtar laik prej çdo dhioqeze (art. 44) që zgjidhet prej këshillave kishëtare të zëvëndësive dhe të qëndrës. Këshilli Mikst cakton mënyrën e përgjithshme të administrimit të pasurive të Kishave dhe të manastireve, të çdo lloji dhurate si dhe të subvensionit shtetror, vendos tjetërsimin e pasurive, harton buxhetin preventiv të përgjithshëm të Kishës dhe kontrollon të gjitha veprimet e Këshillit Ekonomik të përhershëm. Mblidhet zakonisht një herë në mot.

Këshilli Mikst e ushtron kompetencën e vet me anë të Këshillit Ekonomik të Përhershëm që përbëhet prej Kryepiskopit si kryetar dhe prej katër anëtarësh laikë të zgjedhur prej Këshillit Mikst për tri vjet. Këshilli Ekonomik harton në formë paraprake, projektin e buxhetit preventiv të përgjithshëm të Kishës, shqyrton dhe kontrollon buxhetet preventive e konsumtive të manastireve kujdeset për zbatimin e dispozitave të statutit e të rregullores si edhe të vendimeve të Këshillit Mikst dhe i mbështetur mbi raportet e inspektorëve të Kryesisë së Kishës, merr çdo masë të nevojshme për mbarëvajtjen e Kishës dhe administrimin e mirë të pasurive. Mblidhet sa herë që të jetë e nevojshme (art. 51).

b Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare, pas bashkimit të Tokave të Liruara nën jurisdiksionin e saj(48), ndahet sot administrativisht në shtatë dhioqeza: në të Tiranës-Durrësit, në të Korçës, në të Beratit, në të Gjirokastrës, në të Prizrenit, në të Peshkopisë dhe në të Strugës. Çdo dhioqezë administrohet prej Episkopit përkatës. Episkopi i dhioqezës së Tiranës-Durrësit mban titullin: Mitropolit Kryepiskop dhe është Kryetar i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale. Çdo dhioqezë nënndahet në zëvëndësira. Në krye të çdo zëvëndësie qëndron përfaqësuesi i Mitropolitit ose i Episkopit, i ndihmuar prej Këshillës Kishëtare (dhimogjerondisë) që përbëhet në bazë të rregullores në fuqi, prej 6 vetash, të cilët zgjidhen prej besimtarëve në krye të dy vjetëve dhe dekretohen prej kryetarit të dhioqezës. Nga çdo zëvëndësi varen famullitë e qytetit dhe të katundeve të rrethit. Në krye të çdo famulie qëndron prifti famulltar i ndihmuar prej dy vetash të zgjedhur nga katundi ose nga qyteti dhe të dekretuar prej kryetarit të dhioqezës që përbëjnë pleqësinë kishëtare të famullisë. Këtu poshtë po japim një pasqyrë të shkurtër të zëvëndësive, të famullive dhe të famulltarëve të çdo dhioqeze:



_ 48. Me dekretin e Këshillit të Nalt, dt. 15.4.1944._

----------


## Albo

*8. Seminari - Revista - Botimet*

Për formimin kulturor të klerit Shqiptar, i cili nuk duhet të kufizohet vetëm në kryerjen e shërbimeve fetare, por të jetë prijës i popullit për çdo punë të mirë në dobi të shoqërisë, Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale që prej vitit 1930 mban një Seminar. Në fillim ky institut ka patur formën e një kursi ku kandidatët për priftërinj merrnin njohuritë më të nevojshme. Më vonë morri formën e një shkollë të mesme 5-vjeçare. Qenë marrë në fillim 16 nxënës bursistë të Kishës, nga të cilët ll veta absolvuan më 1936. Atë vit, me rastin e ardhjes në Kryesi të Kishës të Kryepeshkopit Hirësisë së Tij Imzot Kristofor Kissit seminari u riorganizua. Numri i nxënësve dhe i personelit u shtua dhe mënyra e zbatimit të programit të mësimevet u ndryshua. Kështu, sot shkolla ka 40 nxënës bursistë me 4 profesorë për mësimet theologjike, se mësimet enciklopedikë i ndjekin në Liceun shtetëror të Tiranës. Këta gëzojnë ushqimin, fjetjen dhe nevojat e tjera shkollore, përveç personelit tjetër shërbyes. Gjithashtu edhe koha e studimeve, nga 5 vjet që ka qënë, u shtua në tetë.

Përveç Seminarit të Tiranës, më 1938, pas rregullimit të çështjes kishëtare me Patrikanën Ekumenike, u çel në Korçë edhe një tjetër Seminar, i cili, meqë mbahej nga fondet e mirëbërësit të madh korçar të ndierit Jovan Bankës, quhej Seminari: "Jovan Banka". Por s'pati jetë të gjate se, nga rrethanat e luftës së sotme, më 1941 u mbyll.

Për përhapjen pastaj dhe forcimin e ndjenjës fetare dhe kombëtare në popull, Kisha, që prej vitit 1930 mban dhe një revistë. Revista ka patur tre periudha botimi. Në fillim dolli nën emrin "Kisha Orthodhokse Shqiptare" dhe vazhdoi për më se një vit. Dolën gjithsej 26 numura, format i madh 8 faqesh. Më 1934 dolli nën emrin "Predikimi" dhe kështu vazhdoi gjer më 1939, kur, e riorganizuar dhe e sistemuar, dolli, në format të rregullt 32 faqesh nën emrin "Jeta Kristiane". Nën këtë emër të fundit vazhdon të dalë gjer më sot një herë në muaj rregullisht me përmbajtje të ndryshme fetaro-morale.

Por edhe letërsia kishëtare dhe theologjike nuk mbeti pas. Pas botimit të Ungjillit të Madh dhe të Apostollit (1930-31) - përkthim toskërisht i Kostandin Kristoforidhit - të ndara ashtu siç këndohen për çdo ditë e të djelë në Kishë dhe pas ribotimit të Librit të Shërbesës, të Librit të të Kremteve të Mëdha (1931) dhe të Shërbesës së Vajit të Bekuar (1931), të përkthyera prej Imzot Fan. S. Nolit dhe të shqyrtuara prej një komisioni të posaçëm (1929) të gjitha këto të nevojshme për shërbimet kishëtare, janë botuar edhe mjaft libra shkollore si: Historia e Dhjatës së Vjetër (1932), Historia e Dhjatës së Re (1933) dhe Katekizmi i Krishterë Orthodhoks (1933) prej Dhimitër Përmetit, ish Drejtor i Seminarit, Mësime fetare per fëmijët Orthodhoksë ne katër pjesë (1939-40) prej Dhimitër Bedulit, dhe mësime fetare orthodhokse (1943) për klasën II, III, IV dhe V të fillores prej H. së tij Episkop Irineut.

Që më 1936 ekziston "Biblioteka Predikimi", e cila herë pas here nxjerr nga ndonjë broshurë fetare për popullin. Gjer sot kanë dalë: 1. Engolpioni Orthodhoks, 2. Jeta dhe çudirat e dëshmorit të madh Shën-Mitrit (1936), 3. Disa Këshilla Krishtërore (1938), 4. Ngjallja (1940), 5. Shën-Prokopi (1942), 6. Përse duhet të besojmë në Perëndi (1944), dhe 7. Historia e një Princi Hindian (1944), të gjitha këto të përpunuara prej Dh.Bedulit. Me kujdesin gjithashtu të Kr. H. së Tij ish Kryetarit të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale Imz. Visarionit u përkthye dhe u botua më Jetërshkrimi dhe Akoluthia e Shën-Joan Vlladhimirit si dhe "Fjala e Mirë" një vepër në dy pjesë të z. Dh.Përmetit me shpjegimin e Ungjillit të çdo të Djelë dhe me nga një fjalim të shkurtër në mbarim të çdo pjesë (1943).

Një hov të madh ka marrë letërsia fetare sidomos në këto kohë të fundit kur, pranë Kryesisë së Kishës, u formua seksioni i botimeve. Nën kujdesin e këtij seksioni dhe me ndihmën e shumë shpresëtarëve orthodhoksë është duke u botuar një seri e rëndësishme veprash fetare theologjike. Gjer më sot kanë dalë: 1. Mjeku Israilit Rosbali (rrëfenjë, 1944), 2. I Biri i Shtëpisë së Davidit (rrëfenjë, 1944), 3. Copë të zgjedhura nga kryeveprat e Joan Gojartit (1944) dhe 4. Ora e shpirtit, meditime të ndryshme fetare.

Një kujdes të posaçëm ka treguar Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale dhe për muzikën kishëtare, bizantine dhe europiane. Në programin e Seminarit janë caktuar 4 orë në javë për këtë qëllim. Shoqëri korale të ndryshme janë themeluar nëpër qytete të ndryshme si psh. në Tiranë ku që prej vitit 1924, me ca ndërprerje të vogla, ekziston një kor kishëtar, në Korçë, në Vlorë, në Berat, në Pogradec e gjetiu(49). Janë përpiluar bile edhe tekste të ndryshme me nota bizantine dhe moderne si: "O Zot, thirra" dhe "Çdo frymë" në të tetë tingujt e Kishës, "Mesha e Shën-Joan Gojartit" në një, dy dhe tre zëra dhe "Shërbesa e Javës së Madhe" në bazë të tekstit të profesorit të muzikës Bizantine J. Saqellaridhit si dhe "Hymni Akathist", të gjitha këto të përpunuara e të vëna në nota bizantine prej Dhimitër Bedulit, "Librezë Muzike Kishëtare" me të 11 Mëngjesorët e disa hymne të tjerë në muzikë bizantine prej Dhimitër Andoniadhit nga Korça, "Përleshoret e të tetë tingujve" me muzikë bizantine prej Prof. Kostantin Trakos i cili ka harmonizuar për kor mikst me nota moderne dhe Meshën e Shën-Joan Gojaritit të melodisë bizantine sipas J. Saqellaridhit. Një libër i vlefshëm muzike me pjesë nga të Meshës prej kompozitorësh të ndryshëm është edhe "Hymnorja" prej Imz. Fan.S.Nolit (Boston, Mars 1936) në të cilën ai ka shtuar dhe disa melodi tradicionale bizantine të harmonizuara prej atij vetë. Një libër tjetër me muzikë është dhe: "Vajtimet e Përmbivarëshme", mbledhur dhe radhitur nga Prof. S. V. Kosmoja dhe botuar me ndihmën e ish Kryetarit të Kishës Imz. Vissarionit më 1935.



_49 . Jeta Kristiane, viti i dytë, nr.8, fq.235-236._

----------


## Albo

*9. Kishat dhe Manastirët me vlerë artistike*

Në Shqipëri ka pasur shumë kisha e manastire, monumente të vërtetë të artit bizantin orthodhoks të atij arti të pasur jo vetëm në stil por edhe në ikonografi e në punim të drurit. Mirëpo, rrethanat e ditura historike në njërën anë dhe koha që nuk lë gjë pa prekur nga ana tjetër dhe mbi këto, luftrat e fundit, ajo e 18-ës dhe kjo e tanishmja, kanë zhdukur mjerisht një pjesë të madhe të këtyre monumenteve. Megjithë këtë, andej këndej, ka mbetur ndonjë dëshmi e shpirtit fetar, mirëbërës dhe artistik të popullit tonë, që meriton vrojtimin jo vetëm nga ana e turistëve por edhe nga ana e studjuesve të artit. Të tilla janë:

*Kisha e Ristozit në Mborje*, Katund rrëzës së Malit Moravë, nja gjysëm orë jashtë Korçës. Eshtë një Kishë e vjetër, stil i thjeshtë bizantin, e cila sipas një mbishkrimi në gjuhën greke që është në anën e djathtë të hyrjes, duket se është e ndërtuar më 898 pas Krishtit. Në atë vend është dhe portreti i Ktitorit të sajë, Episkopit Nifon. Ndërtesa është ajo e vjetra. Vetëm nga ana e perëndimit janë bërë pak riparime. I është kushtuar Sheshjes së Zotit Krisht, që festohet të 40-ën ditë pas Pashkës së Madhe, ditë në të cilën bëhet dhe panair i madh. Automobili shkon gjer në vend.

*Kisha e Shën-Marisë në Labovën e Kryqit*, katund në veri të Libohovës, rrëzës së malit që ndan Pogonin nga Dropulli. Thuhet se është ndërtuar në kohën e perandorit Justinian, i cili e kish pajisur jo vetëm me dy mullinj uji dhe 20 pendë tokë, por edhe me afro 60 drehem nga Kryqi i Nderuar i Krishtit, shkak për të cilin edhe katundi quhet deri më sot Labova e Kryqit. Kisha, e pikturuar e gjithë përbrenda, është në gjendje shumë të mirë. Mbi derën nga ana e perëndimit është shënuar viti 553. I është kushtuar lindjes së Shën-Marisë që festohet më 8 Shtator, ditë në të cilën bëhet panair i madh. Automobili vete gjer në Libohovë. Që andej e gjer në katund mban gjysëm orë më këmbë. I një kohe me këtë Kishë por jo në gjëndje kaq të mirë janë dhe kishat e katundeve Peshkopi e Poshtëme dhe Zervat në Dropull.

*Kisha e Shën-Mëhillit*, në lagjen Mangalem të Beratit, ndërmjet shkëmbinjëve të malit mbi të cilën është ndërtuar kalaja. Eshtë një kishë e vogël me stil të pastër bizantin, ndërtim i Shek. X me XI, e pikturuar përbrenda por që afresket nga shkaku i kohës, nuk duken edhe aq qartë. Pas djegjes së kishës qëndrore të lagjes, kishë edhe kjo e vjetër në të cilën gjendeshin dhe lipsanët e dëshmorit të ri Shën-Nikodhimit, sot kjo, përdoret si kishë famulltare. I është kushtuar Krye-Engjëllit Mihail, që festohet më 8 Nëntor.

*Kisha e Shën-Marisë së Vllahernës dhe ajo e Shën-Triadhës*, mbi kalanë e Beratit, të dyja të Shek, XI. E para, stili bizantin, është në gjëndje të mirë brenda, e pikturuar e tëra, me ngjarje nga të Dhjatës së Re edhe me një ikonostas të pasur ku të bie në sy ikona e Shën Jovan Pagëzorit të veshur me gunën tradicionale të bariut shqiptar. E dyta, edhe kjo në gjëndje pak a shumë të mirë, është e pikturuar e gjitha. Dy ikona që janë ndën portikun ruhen gjer më sot më gjëndje të mirë dhe janë mjaft shprehëse. Në kala ka edhe mjaft kisha të tjera, më të reja, në krye të të cilave qëndron katedralja që ka një ikonostas tepër të bukur të skalisur në dru dhe një epitaf 1,25 x 0,85 të qëndisur me ar e argjënd duke pasur Krishtin të kurorëzuar me gjemba në mes dhe përqark një tropar nga të Kishës. Eshtë punim i vitit 1373. Në këtë kishë gjënden gjithashtu dhe dy ungjij të vjetër në pergamen.

*Manastiri i Shën-Naumit*, mbi një pozitë natyrale shumë të bukur anës së liqenit të Pogradecit, i themeluar më 893-900 pas Krishtit. Kisha e vogël, e ndërtuar më vonë pas stilit thjeshtë bizantin në formë kryqi dhe e stolisur bukur, më 1741 u dogj krejt përbrënda duke mbetur vetëm karabinaja. Në atë rast u ripërtërit ikonostasi dhe u pikturua e tërë kisha përbrënda prej një hierodhjakoni që e kish emrin Kostandin. Më vonë, pikërisht më 1860, është ripi-kturuar nga zografi korçar Terpo. Siç hyn brënda në kishë, në krahun e djathtë është varri i Shën-Naumit i pikturuar i tëri me skena nga jeta e tij. Ndër pikturat që janë në parakishë është për tu vënë re ajo e mbretërve ktitorë Mihail e Simeon. Nga pamja e bukurisë natyrore, mund të themi, është mbreti i manastireve. Panigjirizon më 3 të muajit Korrik.

*Manastiri i Pojanit*, pranë qytetit të vjetër të Apollonisë në Myzeqe, me kishën e bukur dhe historike të Shën-Marisë. Ky Manastir është mjaft i vjetër, por, siç duket nga një mbishkrim që ndodhet në krahun e majtë të faqes perëndimore, është rindërtuar prej Perandorit të Bizantit Andronik Paleologut. Poshtë mbishkrimit është zografisur bile edhe familja perandorake që përbëhet prej 8 vetash të veshur të tërë me stoli mbretërore. Që manastiri është mjaft i vjetër provohet dhe nga një dërrasë guri që ndodhet në fund të murit nga ana e jashtme jugore e kishës ku janë të skalisura këto fjalë në gjuhën greke: "Këtu dergjet Melet Thitis-eklisiark i këtij manastiri të Apollonisë. Ndroi jetë më 31 Mars 858". Kisha, e ndërtuar pas stilit bizantin ka qenë e tëra e pikturuar përbrënda. Mjerisht gjatë shekullit të kaluar është lyer me gëlqere. Vetëm sipër në Trullo dallohet "Pandokratori". Për tu vënë re janë dhe të 4 ikonat e para të mëdha të ikonostasit. Gjithashtu, nëpër muret e oborit, shihet andej këndej nga ndonjë reliev nga të qytetit të Apollonisë. I është kushtuar Fjetjes së Zonjës Shën-Mëri që festohet më 15 Gusht, ditë në të cilën bëhet panair.

*Manastiri i Ardenicës*, mbi një kodër të lartë afër udhës që shkon nga Lushnja për në Fier, midis selvish e pemësh të ndryshme. Koha kur është themeluar, pikërisht nuk dihet. Duket se është i kohës së Dhespotatit të Epirit (shek. XII-XIII-të). Kisha, e dëmtuar nga koha, është rindërtuar, më 1743 siç duket nga një mbishkrim që gjëndet sipër derës së kishës nga brënda në gjuhën greke. Eshtë e pikturuar me dorën e vëllezërve korçarë Kostandin e Thanas Zografi me skena nga Dhjata e Vjetër dhe e Re dhe me figura shënjtorësh të ndryshëm nëpërmjet të cilëve dallohet dhe Joan Kukuzeli nga Durrësi, mjeshtër i shquar i muzikës bizantine në shek. e XIV-të. Ka një ikonostas dhe një fron episkopal të skalisur me hollësi. Nëpër murret jashtë shihet nga ndojë dërrasë guri e skalisur prej atyreve të qytetit të Apollonisë. I është kushtuar lindjes së Shën-Mërisë që festohet më 8 Shtator.

*Manastiri i Pejës*, nja 10 minuta jashtë qytetit mbi një luath të gjerë. Eshtë themeluar në kohën e mbretit serb Stefan i I-rë, i cili e pajisi edhe me mjaft pasuri. Ka qenë për një kohë të gjatë qendër e Kryepiskopatës së Pejës. Ka tre kisha përbri njëra tjetrës, të lidhura me një hyrje të bukur të përbashkët, që është bërë në kohën e Kryepiskopit Dhanailit të II-të (1324-37). Në mes është kisha e Sheshtjes, në të djathtë të Virgjëreshës dhe në të majtë të Shën Dhimitrit, të tëra të pikturuara bukur. Ikonostasi i Kishës së Sheshtjes është punim i shek. XII-të, ai i Kishës së Virgjëreshës i kohës së mbretit Dushan dhe ai i Shën Mitrit nga fundi i shek. XlV-të. Kisha e mezit është e rindërtuar më 1634. Automobili vete gjer në vënd. Andej këndej, vizitori sheh edhe varret e Kryepiskopëve dhe të patrikëve të Pejës.

*Manastiri i Graçanicës*, afër qytetit të Prishtinës. Kur është themeluar nuk dihet. Dihet vetëm se mbret Millutini e rindërtoi që nga themelet, gjë që duket prej një dërrase guri ngjitur në murin e kishës të Manastirit (1314-15) ku këndohen këto: "E pashë kishën e Shën Virgjëreshës dhe episkopatë e Liplanit të rrënuar, prandaj e ndërtova prej themelit, e zografisa dhe e zbukurova përbrënda dhe përjashta". Në këtë manastir ka patur rezidencën dhe episkopata e Liplanit, e cila për këtë arsye quhej shpesh herë dhe e Graçanicës, që prej vitit 1383 deri më 1530. Kisha është e stilit të pastër bizantin me tërë vijat estetike të bukura dhe me 5 kubera. I është kushtuar Ungjillëzimit të Virgjëreshës që festohet më 25 Mars që është dhe dita e panairit të Manastirit.

*Manastiri i Mesopotamit*, afër qytetit të vjetër të Finiqit ne Delvinë. Eshtë një nga manastirët e vjetër të Shqipërisë. Më 668 pas Krishtit u bë seli e Episkopatës së vjetër të Finiqit, Episkopi i së cilës qysh atëherë titullohej "I Mesopotamit dhe i Finiqit". Për mjaft kohë ky manastir ka qenë edhe qëndër Eksarhati të Patrikanës të Stambollit që ushtronte të drejta shpirtërore mbi katundet e rrethit. Kisha e bukur bizantine me dy kubera, i është kushtuar Shën Kollit që festohet më 6 Dhjetor. Në murin nga Veri-Perëndimi sheh njeriu monstra të ndryshme tepër fantastike. Në kohët e vjetra kishte një bibliotekë të pasur.

Shumë mund të shkruhet me këtë rast dhe mbi *kishat e Voskopojës*, që nga pikpamja e artit dekorativ përbëjnë një nder të madh për vendin tonë, mbi manastirët: e Shën-Prodhromit në Voskopojë, të Shën-Pjetrit në Vithkuq, të Cepos në Gjirokastër dhe mbi aq e aq kisha e manastirë të tjerë, të cilat mjerisht tufani i sotshëm i luftës i ka fshirë nga faqia e dheut.

----------


## Albo

*10. Hierarkia e lartë e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale*

Si mbyllje të këtij studimi të shkurtër mbi Kishën Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë po japim disa shënime të shkurtëra biografike të hierarkëve të Kishës që përbëjnë Sinodhin e Shenjtë.

*1. Kr. H. e Tij Imz. Kristofor Kissi*, Kryetar i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale, Kryepiskop i Gjithë Shqipërisë, ka lindur në lagjen Kala të Beratit; ka mbaruar Shkollën Theologjike të Halqit (Hejbeli) të Stambollit më 1908. Pas mbarimit të studimeve ka qenë profesor i Gjimnazit të Jovan Bankës në Korçë. Para luftës Ballkanike Kr. H. e Tij është kthyer në Stamboll; ka marrë më 1916 në atë qytet gradën episkopale dhe është emëruar Episkop i Makriqojt të Kostandinupojës gjer në vitin 1923. Më 1923 ështe dërguar në Stamboll prej Qeverisë Shqiptare një komision i posaçëm me autorizimin që të çelë negociata me Patrikanën Ekumenike, të cilat dështuan. Pas dështimit të qëllimeve të këtij komisioni, Imz. Kristofori ka lënë Episkopatën e tij në Stamboll dhe ka ardhur në Shqipëri. Më 1923 është emëruar Episkop i Beratit, më 1934 Episkop i Korçës dhe më 1937 Kryetar i Kishës Autoqefale dhe Kryepiskop i Gjithë Shqipërisë.

*2. Kr. H. e Tij Imz. Visarion Xhuvani*, Mitropolit i Beratit, është nga Elbasani. Studimet e mesme dhe të larta theologjike i ka kryer në Athinë. Më 1926 është dorëzuar Episkop në Cetinjë prej dy Episkopësh rusë nga të emigracionit. Ka marrë pjesë në lëvizjen për pavarsinë e Kishës. Më 1929 formoi Sinodhin e Shenjtë dhe u bë Kryetar i Kishës Autoqefale. Më 1936 jep dorëheqjen nga Kryesia dhe më 1941 u emërua Mitropolit i Beratit - Vlorës dhe Kaninës.

*3. H. e Tij Imz. Agathangel Camçe*, Episkop i Korçës, ka lindur në Korçë ku ka kryer dhe Gjimnazin grek. Më 1903 shkoi në Amerikë ku morri pjesë në lëvizjen kombëtare. Më 1919 u dorëzua prift në New York. Shërbeu në Amerikë si meshtar dy vjet, duke shkuar qytet më qytet dhe duke bërë shërbesa fetare në gjuhën shqipe. Më 1921 vjen në Shqipëri. Më 1922 morri gradën e Arqimandritit dhe më 1929 u hirotonis dhe u emërua Episkop i Beratit. Pas 1941-it u transferua si Episkop i Korçës - Përmetit dhe Voskopojës.

*4. H. e Tij Imz. Serafimi, Episkop i Prizrenit*, lindi në Prizren më 1873 ku kreu shkollën fillore dhe Seminarin. Më 1902 qe dorëzuar prift në Shkodër. Si shërbeu si meshtar në Pejë e në Prizren. Më 1906 shkoi në Rusi ku kreu Akademinë Shpirtërore. Më 1912 u emërua profesor në Seminarin e Prizrenit, më 1914 qe transferuar si i tillë në Gjimnazin e Shtetit në Maqedoni dhe më 1920 qe dorëzuar Episkop i Shtetit. Pas 1929 u transferua në Prizren me titullin: I Rashko-Prizrenit.

*5. H. e Tij Imz. Irine Banushi*, Episkop i Strugës ka lindur në Shkodër më 1906 ku kreu dhe mësimet fillore dhe gjimnaziale. Pas mbarimit të Seminarit të Cetinës ndoqi Fakultetin e Theologjisë pranë Universitetit të Beogradit nga dhe u diplomua. Më 1938 qe emëruar prej Kryesisë së Kishës Autoqefale profesor i Seminarit dhe njëkohësisht prej Ministrisë së Arësimit profesor i gjuhës Latine dhe i historisë në Liceun Shtetëror të Tiranës. Më 1942 u hirotonis dhe u emërua me vendim Sinodhit Episkop i Strugës - Prespës dhe Caredvorit.

*6. Ikonom i Madh Mitrofor At Vasil Marko*, anëtar i Sinodhit është nga katundi Borovë e Kolonjës ku ka bërë dhe mësimet e para. I jati i tij Grigor Papa Marku ishte kryetar i Shoqërisë Shqiptare të Sofjes. Për ndjenjat e tij kombëtare u detyrua të largohej nga Bullgaria dhe vajti në Amerikë. Në qytetin Boston, Mass., ndoqi kurset e natës në një shkollë të mesme. Më 1919 qe dorëzuar prift në Saint-Louis dhe më 1921 së bashku me H. e Tij Episkopin e Korçës Imz. Agathangjelin erdhën në Shqipëri ku janë përpjekur për pavarsinë e Kishës. Në Kongresin e Beratit më 1922 qe zgjedhur Kryetar i Këshillit të Lartë. Ka kryesuar komisionin që më 1923 shkoi në Stamboll për tu marrë vesh me Patrikanën për çështjen e Kishës Shqiptare. Më 1929 Kisha Shqiptare për shërbimet që i ka sjellë çështjes kishëtare i dha gradën e Ikonomit të Madh me të drejtën të mbajë dhe mitër pa kryq e të jetë anëtar i Sinodhit.

----------


## Albo

15 vjet më parë...

*Vizita e parë zyrtare në Patriarkanën Ekumenike*

Në kuadrin e ciklit të vizitave, që sipas traditës së Kishës Orthodhokse, Fortlumturia e Tij, Kryepiskopi i Tiranës dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë Anastasi do të bëjë në të gjitha Kishat Orthodhokse Autoqefale të botës... nga 21 deri 24 korrik 1995, Ai vizitoi Patriarkanën Ekumenike të Konstandinopojës.
Në këtë vizitë, e para e ciklit, Fortlumturia e Tij Anastasi shoqërohej nga Përfaqësuesi i përgjithshëm arkihieratik Atë Jani Trebicka, Atë Efthim Kallama, dhjakon Sotir Xhaferi dhe teologu z. Dhimitër Beduli.

E premte 21 korrik.

...Në oborrin Patriarkanës Ekumenike kishin dalë për të pritur delegacionin e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë e gjithë hierarkia e lartë, krejt kuadri klerik e laik i saj, si edhe shqiptarë me banim në Stamboll. Të gjithë së bashku, nën tingujt e kambanave, hynë në Kishën Patriarkale të Shën Gjergjit, ku filloi të psalet Dhoksologjia...

Më pas, delegacioni u prit nga Tërëshenjtëria e Tij, Patriarku Ekumenik Vartholomeu I, në prani dhe të anëtarëve të Sinodit të Hirshëm. Tërëshenjtëria e Tij Fort e Hyjshme i uroi mirëseardhjen delegacionit të Kishës sonë, shprehu gëzimin dhe kënaqësinë e tij për punën e madhe që është kryer deri tani për ringritjen e riorganizimin e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, me gjithë pengesat dhe vështirësitë e hasura dhe i bëri një vlerësim të denjë personit të Fortlumturisë së Tij, Kryepiskopit Anastas, për kontributin shumë të çmuar që ka dhënë në fushën kishtare, studimore dhe misionare...

... Kryepiskopi Anastas falënderoi për pritjen jashtëzakonisht të përzemërt që i rezervoi delegacionit, për vlerësimin që i bëri punës së kryer dhe personit të tij modest, duke theksuar, se vizita e tanishme e këtij delegacioni është edhe një shprehje e përzemërt dhe e sinqertë e mirënjohjes dhe e falënderimit ndaj Kishës së Madhe e të Shenjtë të Krishtit, ndaj Patriarkanës Ekumenike, për iniciativën që Ajo mori në kohën e duhur dhe në bazë të së drejtës që gëzon, si i pari fron i Orthodhoksisë mbarë, për zgjidhjen kanonike të problemit të rindërtimit dhe riorganizimit të Kishës sonë Orthodhokse Autoqefale ...

E shtunë 22 korrik, paradite. Delegacioni i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë pati një takim me një delegacion të Patriarkanës Ekumenike...
Pasdite, delegacioni ynë shkoi në ishullin e bukur turistik të Halkit (Hejbeli), ku mbi një kodër, në qendër të tij, ndodhet manastiri i hirshëm i Shën Triadhës dhe Instituti i Lartë Teologjik. E diel 23 korrik.

Në kohën e Dhoksologjisë u vendosën në qendër të Kishës dy frone. Do të meshonin bashkarisht Tërëshenjtëria e Tij Fort e Hyjshme, Patriarku Ekumenik Vartholomeu dhe Fortlumturia e Tij, Kryepiskopi Anastas, me pjesëmarrjen dhe të gjashtë mitropolitëve, anëtarë të Sinodit të Hirshëm Patriarkal.
...Pjesët e Liturgjisë që i takonin Kryepiskopit Anastas, Atë Janit dhe dhjakon Sotirit, u thanë në gjuhën shqipe. Shqip u tha edhe lutja e Zotit Ati ynë, nga z. Dhimitër Beduli.

Pas mbarimit të Liturgjisë Hyjnore, u krye nga Patriarku Ekumenik dhënia e ofiqit të lartë kishtar Arhont mësues i Ungjillit, anëtarit të delegacionit të Kishës sonë, z. Dhimitër Beduli, për kontributin e tij të gjatë kulturor-arsimor në dobi të Kishës.....

_Ngjallja_

----------


## Albo



----------


## monikal

> *3. Lëvizja nëpër Kolonitë Shqiptare të jashtme*
> 
> Por, hovin më të madh kjo lëvizje e mori nëpër kolonitë shqiptare të jashtme ku shqiptarët gëzonin më tepër liri dhe sidomos në ato të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Këtu mund të themi se u fillua puna me sistem e me gjallëri e zell të madh. Protagonisti i vërtetë i saj qe *Fan Noli*, i cili më, 8 Mars 1908, pas dëshirës së përgjithëshme të shqiptarëve të atjeshëm u dorëzua prift në Boston prej Mitropolitit Rus të Njujorkut Imz. Platonit, pasi më përpara qe kërkuar dhe qe marrë për këtë akt pëlqimi i Sinodhit të Kishës Ruse. Më 22 të po këtij muaji që ish e diela e Orthodhoksisë, u celebrua në Knight Hall të Bostonit mesha e parë në gjuhën shqipe në mes të gëzimit dhe entuziazmit të të gjithëve dhe në pasdreken e asaj dite u themelua në Phoenix Hall Boston Massachusets Kryekisha e Shën-Gjergjit dhe u zgjodhën pleqësitë ë para kishëtare. Qysh atëherë prifti i ri iu përvesh punës. U përpoq dhe botoi në gjuhën shqipe librat kishëtare më të domosdoshëme, të përkthyera prej tij që kur ish laik(30).[/i]



Një kontribut të madh për krijimin e themeleve të kishës ortodokse shqiptare të pavarur nga shovinizmi grek , luajti Petro Nini Luarasi, i pari emigrant politik shqiptar në ShBA dhe themeluesi i te parave shoqeri  ortodokse shqiptare"Pellazgu" e "Malli i Memedheut".
Ja disa indikacione për aktivitetin e tij si besimtar ortodoks i shquar shqiptar ne kurorezimin e FanNolit prift e meshën e pare ku Petro Nini qe psallt ( gjithnjë ortodoks)

Gazeta Kombi, 10 janar 1908
"Zgjedhjet e shoqërisë Besa-Besë ( ku u diskutua edhe per një prift shqiptar)
Folën Kristo Dako dhe FanNoli ...Pas priftit Jakob që bëri të njohur se arkipeshkopi rus Platoni do të ndihmojë, z.Petro Luarasi me një fjalë të shkurtër rrëfeu mirënjohjen që do të kenë shqiptarët në kishën ruse porsa të ndihmojë të fillojë kisha shqip. Kështu mbetën të gjithë të kënaqur e plot gëzim nga kjo.

Nga një rekord zyrtar i marrë nga arshiva e zyrës civile Hudson, të botuar më vonë në Kalendarin e botës, 1939
U mbajt një mbledhje tjetër e cila zgjodhi një komision që të kërkojë kandidaturën e një shqiptari për prift. Dhe kandidatë ishin dy: Fan Noli nga Bostoni dhe Petro Luarasi nga Klintoni Mass të cilët u votuan prej delegatëve të Natic-ut,Balboro-it, dhe Hudson-itdhe fitoi Fan Noli që të dorëzohej prift

Veterani Guri Sevo, shkruan
Edhe në çështjen e kishës shqipe që lojti një rol të madh në lëvizjen kombëtare tonës, Petro Nini Luarasi ka qenë flamurtar i parë, jo vetëm në Shqipëri po e po, por edhe në Amerikë. Më 1905 me rastin e refuzimit të priftit grek të Wochester-it,Mass, që të mbulonte një shqiptar të vdekur, shqiptarët iu lutën Petros të bëhej prift...Për hir të çështjes shqiptare edhe prift do të kish pranuar të bëhej Petroja por ai ia lëshoi vendin një shqiptari më aksios për këtë zyrë të shenjtë Fan Nolit...
(Guri Sevo, Mësuesi im i shqipes, 1936, f.84-85)

Pasi u dorëzua Fan Noli prift më 25 vmars 1908 nxorri meshën e parë shqip në BostonI vetmi që mund të zinte vendin e psalltit qe Petro Luarasi...natyrisht nuk gjendej psallt tjetër në gjuhën shqipe i përgatitur. Z.Luarasi psallti mirë. Pas ungjillit mbajti një fjalë për këtë çështje dhe provoi dobitë që do të lkish patur atdheu tonëporsa të kish përdorur gjuhën e vet në kishë. Si u mbarua mesha foli Petro Luarasi ërmbi këtë çështje shumë bukur. Shumë shqiptarë porsa dëgjuan se ai (Fan Noli) u urdhërua (prift) prej episkopit rus u bindën se me të vërtetë është ortodoks. Pas kësaj ata që ishin më fanatikë ndjekës të Patrikanës, u bënë më të zjarrtit e kishës shqipe. Kuptuan se nuk është mëkat të përdoret gjuha shqipe në kishë si] u kish thënë dhespoti dhe që të gjitha mallkimet kishin qëllim politik Kombi 22 mars 2008


Guri Sevo shkruan: "Si mbaroi mesha petro sa sqante nga gëzimi! dikush i tha që prifti shqiptar qenkesh me të vërtetë shumë i zoti.
-përndryshe nuk do të vinte mitron pa vënë kamillafin, iu përgjegj Petro për të caktuar kryelartësinë me të cilën e nxorri meshën e parë prifti i parë shqiptar Guri Sevo, Mësuesi im i shqipes, 1936, f.86)

Mesha në Hudson Mass
Siç dihet në Hudson u fillua shoqëria kishtare Nderi Shqiptar prandaj pas Bostonit natyrisht vjen Hudsoni. Kjo shoqëri vuri në praktikë idenë e fillimit të një kishe shqip duke mbledhur ndihma dhe duke dërguar priftin Fan Noli në Nju Jork. Pas meshës mbajti një fjalë greqisht Fan Noli (që krijoi keqkuptime ndër dëgjuesit). Pas fjalës së priftit z.Petro Luarasi foli shqip mjaft orë dhe shumë bukur  kombi, 27 mars 1908
Fan Noli ka shkruar:" Petro Nini Luarasi ishte Paul Reeveri shqiptar, ai qe  i pari pionier i lëvizjes kombëtare në Amerikë
--------------
Historia shkruhet mbi fakte, e jo me hamendje

----------


## Seminarist

> *Për hir të çështjes shqiptare* edhe prift do të kish pranuar të bëhej Petroja por ai ia lëshoi vendin një shqiptari më ‘’aksios’’ për këtë zyrë të shenjtë Fan Nolit...”
> (Guri Sevo, Mësuesi im i shqipes, 1936, f.84-85)



Po te krahasojme kete kuote me te dhenat qe na jep Mustafa Kruja, ne leterkembimin e tij me pater Paulin Margjokaj, shohim se ne kete kohe per shume "ortodokse" *dinjitet prifteror = koncept politik laik*. Kjo eshte nje periudhe PROTO-enveriste qe do conte natyrshem, via diktatures se lehte te Zogut, drejt e ne shtypjen e plote te fese ne 1967.


Ja kuota e Mustafa Krujes per Nolin:





> Fan Noli, .........,  - *shpirtnisht i lame prej fejet - me gjithe qi prift e kryetar Kishe per oportunitet politik* -, ......



Nuk eshte rastesi qe Katoliket i shpetuan kesaj lloj "Feje" te perzier haptazi me ateizem, nenshtrim ndaj politikes laike, apo komunizem, sikurse ndodhi me ortodokset gjate gjithe shekullit 20.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Pas kësaj ata që ishin më *fanatikë ndjekës të Patrikanës*, u bënë më të zjarrtit e kishës shqipe. Kuptuan se nuk është mëkat të përdoret gjuha shqipe në kishë si] u kish thënë dhespoti dhe që të gjitha mallkimet kishin qëllim politik’’ Kombi 22 mars 2008


Mendoj se kjo nuk eshte gjuhe e nje te Krishteri Orthodhoks, pasi Patriarkana ka qene eshte dhe do te jete Nena jone e Madhe, pa te  cilen nuk do te ekzistonte Kishe Orthodhokse. Levizjet kane qene ne kohe te caktuar dhe ne kushtet e pjekura.

Edhe shpallja e Kishes sone Autoqefale dhe perdorimi i gjuhes shqipe u shpall me Tomos-in prej Patriarkanes.

----------


## monikal

Mendoj se kjo eshte gjuha e nje te krishteri ortodoks shqiptar i cili i ka vuajtur ne gen disa gabime te renda te Patriarkanes dhe kshes ortodokse greke ne ate kohe (disa thone se ishte e njejta strategji, por nuk po merremi me supozime por me fakte). Meqe po merremi me historine  e krijimit  teKishesOrtodokse  Autoqefale Shqiptare analizohen edhe shkaqet,  edhe pasojat  dhe nuk na ngelet neve te ribejme ngjarjet per hir te interesit e politikave te sotme qe mund te ndryshojne sipas konjukturave. Hajani  ortodokseve shqiptare  buken, por  mos ua  permbysni  kupen se ju ze syte.

----------


## Seminarist

Monikal, mendoj se per ty prononcime te tilla nga njerez serioz dhe qe e deshen Nolin, si Mustafa Merlika Kruja, nuk perbejne problem. Per mua PO!

_Leterkembim 1947-1958, fq 73

Fan Noli s'kishte vokacjon shpirtnuer, kishte leme orthodoks dhe urrente kishen greke thjesht nga pikpamja politike si Shqiptar_.

----------


## monikal

> Monikal, mendoj se per ty prononcime te tilla nga njerez serioz dhe qe e deshen Nolin, si Mustafa Merlika Kruja, nuk perbejne problem. Per mua PO!
> 
> _Leterkembim 1947-1958, fq 73
> 
> Fan Noli s'kishte vokacjon shpirtnuer, kishte leme orthodoks dhe urrente kishen greke thjesht nga pikpamja politike si Shqiptar_.


Tek ana juaj kam dègjuar shumè prononcime  "serioze" ndaj Fan Nolit por ky qe dhate tani qenka "shume, shume serioz". Mustafa Kruja tè gjykojè Fan Nolin ...dhe per politike?
Seminarist nga histori qenkeni bernut. Njeri qe dhe mbeti demokrat, tjetri nga demokrat u kthye nè fashist. Sa pèr nivel kulturor pastaj, bir o bir... Sa per ato fillimet  ne Konare po por pastaj ...aman, aman. E ku i honepste Fan Noli kameleonet profashiste!

----------


## ilia spiro

> Mendoj se kjo eshte gjuha e nje te krishteri ortodoks shqiptar i cili i ka vuajtur ne gen disa gabime te renda te Patriarkanes dhe kshes ortodokse greke


Une postoj ne mbrojtje te KOASH-it dhe nuk merrem me cenimet personale te kurrkujt. Dhe as marr persiper te korrigjoj historine...sot eshte kohe e ringritjes teresore te Kishes Orthodhokse ne Shqiperi, e cila nuk do te ekzistonte pa Patriarkanen. *Te rrebelohesh ndaj Patriarkanes, do te thote te mos jesh orthodhoks.*

----------

